# Put up your Fishing pics



## BigFir (Jan 20, 2016)

There's got to be a bunch of fisher people on the forum. I'd like to see some pics of various types of fish from around North America.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 20, 2016)

When I get home i will post a bunch from southern ontario here. Dying to get out ice fishing but the weather has not made that too likely for a little longer at least.  Bet you have some beauty salmon there in BC


----------



## Bristlecone (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm sure you have a few of these in BC


----------



## BigFir (Jan 20, 2016)

I guess the big waters there take some real cold to freeze. We have been on the ice since November! Caught some nice Brookies but the only pics I have of them are just before entering the smoker!
I don't do much for Salmon fishing as I am in the interior. We do catch some rainbows that compare to salmon in our small stillwater lakes though....


----------



## BigFir (Jan 20, 2016)

Bristlecone said:


> I'm sure you have a few of these in BC


Looks exactly like the trout that come out of the stream behind my house. Awesome colours!


----------



## Bristlecone (Jan 20, 2016)

BigFir said:


> Looks exactly like the trout that come out of the stream behind my house. Awesome colours!


----------



## Bristlecone (Jan 20, 2016)

Those are beauties. BC has the toughest, meanest fish I've ever landed. One slammed my fly and was pulling the rod out of the canoe, fighting like holy hell. He was about 5" long. I love those bows.


----------



## kc classic (Jan 20, 2016)

Here is a little steelhead from last Sunday


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 20, 2016)

A little Pacific NW saltwater action. Mostly from a kayak.


----------



## BigFir (Jan 20, 2016)

kc classic said:


> Here is a little steelhead from last Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice! Do those steelies come up from the lake or the atlantic?


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 20, 2016)

always wanted to go steelie fishing, lots of good tribs by me. I just dont know where to start.


----------



## BigFir (Jan 20, 2016)

browneyesvictim said:


> A little Pacific NW saltwater action. Mostly from a kayak.


Looks like some typical west coast weather! Nice yummies there!


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Jan 21, 2016)

Here are some Maine fishing pics

Lots of landlocked Atlantic salmon like this




And some nice lakers










Lots of brook trout







We do pike as well




And crappie



And big pickerel



You'd probably never guess but I like fishing.


----------



## BigFir (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow quite the variety of species you have CS. I like the looks of the Atlantic, reminds me of the brown trout we have on the east side of the rockies.
We don't have a huge variety close to home, I had to drive several hours to knock bass off of my bucket list....and all I got was this monster! haha


Some more Kamloops trout.


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2016)

Did somebody say crappie? (18")





Or walleye?



Or just for fun - a carp?


----------



## BigFir (Jan 22, 2016)

Holy Crap....pun intended! Never caught a crappie, or even seen one in person. But that is the biggest I have ever heard of! What do you think it weighed? Proly a scrappy bugger!


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 22, 2016)

Lake erie eyes
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
local pike 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 local canoe bassin


----------



## Jags (Jan 25, 2016)

BigFir said:


> What do you think it weighed?


Right at 4 pounds.

Nice lake eyes - jb.  Most of the local Mississippi pools around me have gone to a slot limit for eyes.  Man has that made a big difference on quality.  24-27" is pretty common these days with the big girls running just shy of 30".  My pool (12) produces a good handful of 30+" per year now. but those are the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Quentin2 (Jan 26, 2016)

Working in a remote village this past summer about a 20 mile four wheeler ride up river I caught and released about fifty Arctic grayling over two nights of fishing anywhere from 12-19".  Probably the most fun I've ever had fishing.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 26, 2016)

man this thread has me so disappointed, was getting excited ice was just starting to firm up around here , a couple brave fisherman have started to venture out last weekend, then bam 2 weeks of weather thats forcasted above or barely below 0c. I dont think there's gonna be much of an ice fishing season this year.  Stupid el nino, good for my wood consumption but terrible for my winter hobbies! I should just flip the damn tin boat back over.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 29, 2016)

Finally got out today 6" of good ice. Lots of marks on finder no bites though. Heading out again tm morn in backyard. Then all next week above freezing. May have to wait again!


----------



## BigFir (Jan 29, 2016)

Turn your heater off and the ice will last longer!
I got a couple nice brookies though the ice on the weekend, just got to upload them.

A few more from open water.......


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 29, 2016)

BigFir said:


> Turn your heater off and the ice will last longer!
> I got a couple nice brookies though the ice on the weekend, just got to upload them.
> 
> A few more from open water.......


No issues with ice lasting was out all day lol.


----------



## BigFir (Jan 29, 2016)

jb6l6gc said:


> No issues with ice lasting was out all day lol.


Ya was just kidding, I have a similar heater...love it!


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 29, 2016)

Ya heaters are great. I started using big tank last year cause I was going through so many small cans. This year I got the refill adapter from the states. Not legal in Canada. Just waiting for buddy to drop it off. So I will get the convenience of the little cans with the cost efficiency of that big tank


----------



## BigFir (Jan 29, 2016)

Quentin2 said:


> Working in a remote village this past summer about a 20 mile four wheeler ride up river I caught and released about fifty Arctic grayling over two nights of fishing anywhere from 12-19".  Probably the most fun I've ever had fishing.
> View attachment 173217


I love grayling fishing! I used to get to do some on my northern moose hunting trips. Strange fish, I found pool after pool devoid of fish, then the next one would be loaded.......???


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 29, 2016)

Those 1lb tanks are friggen
Pricey $13 for two here


----------



## BigFir (Jan 29, 2016)

wow, I think I pay about 8$ for 3 here if I buy them at wal-mart.....


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 30, 2016)

ya that's at Walmart here


----------



## blacktail (Jan 31, 2016)

BigFir said:


> A few more from open water.......


Holy crap dude! Those are slabs!


----------



## blacktail (Jan 31, 2016)

This fall salmon and winter steelhead seasons were the worst I've ever experienced. Fall coho was shut down on local rivers because of poor returns. Winter steelhead was non-existent. Long story, but the state didn't plant our Puget Sound rivers with steelhead for this year because of a lawsuit over their lack of federal approval. 
Anyway, a few pics from last fall & winter...


----------



## BigFir (Feb 2, 2016)

blacktail said:


> This fall salmon and winter steelhead seasons were the worst I've ever experienced. Fall coho was shut down on local rivers because of poor returns. Winter steelhead was non-existent. Long story, but the state didn't plant our Puget Sound rivers with steelhead for this year because of a lawsuit over their lack of federal approval.
> Anyway, a few pics from last fall & winter...



Are most of your steelies hatchery? I think the Vedder and only a select few lower mainland rivers get hatchery fish up here, with such dwindling  numbers I don't see why not? Maybe for federal reasons like you guys are experiencing?   hmmm.....


----------



## blacktail (Feb 2, 2016)

BigFir said:


> Are most of your steelies hatchery? I think the Vedder and only a select few lower mainland rivers get hatchery fish up here, with such dwindling  numbers I don't see why not? Maybe for federal reasons like you guys are experiencing?   hmmm.....


Puget Sound steelhead are listed as threatened under the ESA. We don't have any fisheries targeting wild winter fish in any of the Puget Sound rivers. Those rivers all close about the time wild fish start coming in. Hatchery fish return earlier and provide a fishery in December-January. 
Rivers out on the coast stay open longer for a C&R fishery, as their steelhead populations are in at least somewhat better shape. Anglers were allowed to keep one wild fish per year from some coastal rivers until recently. That was recently eliminated.


----------



## mikebinthesky (Feb 2, 2016)

Ohio river flathead


----------



## jb6l6gc (Feb 3, 2016)

nice catfish, we get some that big here in the grand river off lake erie.  They fight like a beast!


----------



## mikebinthesky (Feb 3, 2016)

Cats are alot of fun.One of the best species to target if your trying to get kids interested in fishing.Always have a chance of catching a real lunker


----------



## johnpma (Feb 3, 2016)

"Tuna Crack" it's an addiction


----------



## Jags (Feb 3, 2016)

A knife, some very thinly sliced sweet onion and I could probably take care of half of one of those, myself.


----------



## johnpma (Feb 3, 2016)

Fresh Sushi, Sashimi, and grilled sesame tuna mmmmmmm June can't get here quick enough


----------



## BigFir (Feb 3, 2016)

A couple brookies for the smoker......


----------



## Knots (Feb 5, 2016)

Deep in the White Mtns…


----------



## Heatsource (Apr 19, 2016)

Rockfish and ling cod opened last weekend, we ran to the Farallon Islands outside the golden Gate 30 miles
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farallon_Islands

we had early limits then returned into the Bay for halibut (got skunked)







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heatsource (Apr 19, 2016)

Some sturgeon pics from this year on the Sacramento river, these things are not easy to hook around here











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb6l6gc (Apr 19, 2016)

Those are awsome stergeon


----------



## Jags (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow - some dinosaurs in there.


----------



## BigFir (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice Dinos for sure. You are aloud to keep them? I think you would see jail time if you got caught with one here! Must be a slot limit?


----------



## Heatsource (Apr 22, 2016)

BigFir said:


> Nice Dinos for sure. You are aloud to keep them? I think you would see jail time if you got caught with one here! Must be a slot limit?



yes, 3 per year- 40-60" to fork of tail slot fish.
the one i'm holding was 59.75" and the only one i've kept in 2 years...


----------



## begreen (Apr 23, 2016)

We grow em big out here.


----------



## Knots (Apr 23, 2016)

begreen said:


> We grow em big out here.


----------



## begreen (Apr 23, 2016)

It helps to bring along a toy model to document 'the one that got away'.


----------



## Sprinter (Apr 23, 2016)

Heatsource said:


> yes, 3 per year- 40-60" to fork of tail slot fish.
> the one i'm holding was 59.75" and the only one i've kept in 2 years...


Yup,  It's getting harder and harder to find one to keep.  The few legals I've caught on the Columbia Bar when we lived in Long Beach I've given to a Coast Guard buddy for his family when I was in the CG Auxiliary at Cape Disappointment (after retirement).  We were allowed to fish while on patrols.


----------



## Heatsource (Apr 25, 2016)

Sprinter said:


> Cheater!
> 
> Yup,  It's getting harder and harder to find one to keep.  The few legals I've caught on the Columbia Bar when we lived in Long Beach I've given to a Coast Guard buddy for his family when I was in the CG Auxiliary at Cape Disappointment (after retirement).  We were allowed to fish while on patrols.



keepers are not hard to find here, i've released 3 dozen slot fish in the last 2 seasons...


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jun 26, 2016)

Bass opener for us up in southern Ontario this weekend!


----------



## BigFir (Jul 5, 2016)

A couple fatties from this spring. What sucks about releasing all your fish, is I never get pics of myself for some reason.......


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jul 5, 2016)

Got some more on the kayak the other day


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jul 5, 2016)

BigFir said:


> A couple fatties from this spring. What sucks about releasing all your fish, is I never get pics of myself for some reason.......
> View attachment 181978
> View attachment 181980


I was gonna ask if you were from out west just by the look of those fish


----------



## BigFir (Jul 6, 2016)

jb6l6gc said:


> I was gonna ask if you were from out west just by the look of those fish


Haha, what are you implying? That we are all fat hippies that love trees and water? lol


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jul 7, 2016)

BigFir said:


> Haha, what are you implying? That we are all fat hippies that love trees and water? lol


Lol hey I wish I could be there. Ontario is getting pretty ridiculous with debts and policies. Electricity costs are through the roof here!


----------



## Ash (Jul 25, 2016)

a nice pike my nephew caught out on the big pond. Walleyes have been biting good. Heading out there again tmrw for 4 more days.


----------



## Knots (Jul 29, 2016)

Nothing in his stomach and still 5 pounds.  Ho hum elsewhere - but pretty good for Maine.  Topwater makes it a bonus…


----------

